# Potential breeding...what do you all think?



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=537732&modir=584778

Just a breeding a friend and I were thinking about, and wondered what others would think, ped wise atleast.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

It looks like the dog is half sitting, half standing? Do you have a pic of it either sitting or standing not in the middle?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL...

I see no pictures of dogs.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Robby Richard said:


> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=537732&modir=584778
> 
> Just a breeding a friend and I were thinking about, and wondered what others would think, ped wise atleast.


Video please!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

As neither sire or dam have any titles and very few in the second gen even, what are you looking for?

When was the sire born? What is it you like in him?
What do you see in the dam that makes her so special?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Pedwise, there's not much to consider without knowing _at least something _about the dogs being bred. Examination of the breeding pair _as well as it's ancestry _is kind of a hand-in-hand dynamic to really gain any worthwhile insight about this match.

The damside looks predominantly DDR, which doesn't speak much for working ability in my opinion. Even if the sireside helps in that regard, it doesn't speak well that the grandsire Hank is appearantly not OFA'd, and just so happens to be linebred 2-2 on Brawnson, who is known for having produced too many progeny with HD for my taste.


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Yes, I have pictures and videos. I'm out of the country right now, but can get them up when I get back. 

The dogs themselves bring quite alot to the table in my opinion, and I think would be an interesting balance. The male is an extremely civil, confident and highly driven dog, which I would hope would be made more manageable in the pups by the female influence. She herself is also quite confident and drivey, but is much better natured.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

So, you're just looking for feedback to justify an opinion on what you've already decided to do.

The Brawnson and Mink in the sire means you're in trouble if the bitch _isn't confident_, whether she's nice tempered or not. Those DDR lines are riddled with HD as well, I was just pointing out the _biggest_ red flag. I wouldn't entertain the idea of breeding the two at all.

If that's still Roger's dog, tell him to cross him with something with Ellute vd Mohnweise or Aly v Vordersteinwald, unless that female's very environmentally/socially secure and OFA excellent.


----------

